# Are You a Highly Sensitive Person?



## FrogFace (Mar 21, 2010)

11, the music/art ones up'd it. 


ENTJ.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

4. Insensitive?


----------



## jockthemotie (Aug 6, 2010)

Lol.

I scored a 3.

/Oblivious to the world


----------



## FrogFace (Mar 21, 2010)

jockthemotie said:


> Lol.
> 
> I scored a 3.
> 
> /Oblivious to the world


LLLiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeessssssssss!!!!!!!!!! >:E


----------



## jockthemotie (Aug 6, 2010)

UrWrongImRit said:


> LLLiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeessssssssss!!!!!!!!!! >:E


I don't know what you're talking about. I don't notice anything. Where am I? Who are you even?


----------



## TripleC (Aug 21, 2010)

21 total - INFJ

Has anyone else read the book? I found it very interesting and helpful.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

All of them. 27/27


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

TripleC said:


> 21 total - INFJ
> 
> Has anyone else read the book? I found it very interesting and helpful.


Yeah I´m currently reading it.
It is a nice Basic information and it has a good writing style.

The Book: 
They called me sensitive soul: Why high sensitivity is awesome and how sensitive people can deal with ignorance and prejudice.

by Maike Wesa
is far better 

If I have the time I write an article on personality cafe, damn we need a HSP Forum.



Linus said:


> We should have a forum just for HSPs :tongue:


This


----------



## Flamethrower (Aug 3, 2009)

TripleC said:


> 21 total - INFJ
> 
> Has anyone else read the book? I found it very interesting and helpful.


Yup. As a T it is slightly too "touchy feely" for me but I agree with her research. Sounds perfectly reasonable.

I also got 21. I am INTJ


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes i'm an ISFJ woman and i bottle my feelings up until such time that i just explode.I cant't handle criticism very well and get hurt very easily by others.They take advantage of my giving and helpful nature.I've always been the person who sees the good in people and overlooks the bad side of them.So when things dont go the way they should i blame myself even if i'm the one who got treated badly.


----------



## dreamer 1977 (Dec 14, 2010)

It's pretty much a given that I, being an ISFP, am a HSP. 

I hate it and wish I was more thick-skinned.


----------



## HoneyTrap (Nov 11, 2010)

You have indicated that 21 of the items are true of you. 

INTJ


----------



## Aloice (Aug 19, 2010)

INFP.

It's so obvious that the INFPs are going to dominate in this one :mellow:


----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

You have indicated that 27 of the items are true of you.


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

ISTP, I took the test a while back and did not get Highly sensitive. Although sometimes I do feel really sensitive.


----------



## Cup Of Tea (Dec 30, 2010)

You have indicated that 20 of the items are true of you. And I'm INFP.


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

My result:

You have indicated that 16 of the items are true of you.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I checked 15 which apparently makes me highly sensitive.
I think I'm highly sensitive to external sensory stimulation and loud noises. I almost had to leave a movie theater yesterday but didn't want to waste money. I also feel somewhat overwhelmed when I have too much going on at once or too many things I need to do. I made a thread about gore in movies some time ago, but I wouldn't say I'm particularly sensitive to violence itself. And I am easily moved by art and music and the such in the way of their meaning.


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 11, 2010)

I only indicated 6 of them. I try not to let much bother me, so I suppose that overrides excessive stimuli.


----------



## Vapor (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm an ESTP, HSS/HSP. Elaine's article about this (May 2006: Comfort Zone Online, Personality and Temperament: The Highly Sensitive Person Who Is Also A High Sensation Seeker) is very accurate for me. I love adventure and exploring new places, foods, etc., and always have safety in mind, and quite often feel like I have one foot on the gas and one on the brake in this area. Makes life interesting, that's for sure! I love being on the go, planning outdoor adventures and urban outings, getting others to go with me, but also need equal amounts of down-time/solitude to recharge my batteries and research my next adventure. 

HSP test: 19/27 (this can vary - depends on the intensity of the stimulus and what else is going on with me)

HSS test: 13/20


----------



## Renn (Jan 16, 2011)

You have indicated that 7 of the items are true of you.


INTJ


----------



## HerSquirreliness (Jan 20, 2011)

I didn't really need a test to tell me what I already know. Ha ha. But yes, I'm pretty sure I'm an HSP. I'm very aware of the emotional state of others and I can cry very easily, which makes very difficult for others to deal with me sometimes. I believe I'm an INFJ, but it hasn't been confirmed yet.


----------



## HerSquirreliness (Jan 20, 2011)

I am pleased to see that I am not the only INTJ who scored as a HSP. I got 20/27. And yes, we definitely need an HSP forum.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

HerSquirreliness said:


> I am pleased to see that I am not the only INTJ who scored as a HSP. I got 20/27. And yes, we definitely need an HSP forum.


Let's take that up with Happy. :laughing:


----------



## TheClog17 (Oct 25, 2010)

INTP - and I scored a 22.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

They're all true of me except the avoidance of violent movies and TV shows. Those don't bother me at all. *shrug*


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Gargoyles


They break free of their LimesTone GraVes
Seeking the eVil
They look inTo the Darkness
and finds ThemselVes


Yes very sensitive.. To those i care about.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

You have indicated that 20 of the items are true of you.


Type:Unknown.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

*..*



etherealuntouaswithin said:


> You have indicated that 20 of the items are true of you.
> 
> 
> Type:Unknown.





Yes masTer.How are You?I am highly sensiTive(gotta keep with theme)..


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

*..*



TheClog17 said:


> INTP - and I scored a 22.





INTJ then it sound's Like?


----------



## dysnomic (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm an ISFP. I think it's very significant that I *used to be* a highly sensitive person. Some of my worst childhood memories involve my having been the highly sensitive person I was, because my kind of sensitivity made me feel alien, misunderstood, and ashamed.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

11/27 
ISTJ, eh idk guess I'm not sensitive:mellow:


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

MonieJ said:


> 11/27
> ISTJ, eh idk guess I'm not sensitive:mellow:


So go celebrate! You can drink coffee with melancholic people in an area full of loud noises without being bothered by any of it. :laughing:


----------



## Coonsy (Dec 22, 2010)

I checked 4...and one of those was borderline.

INTJ


----------



## NoirAddict (Oct 20, 2010)

INFJ at *25/27*

I just checked and checked, almost everything applies to me. I never was aware that I am this sensitive. I am surprised by the fact that some people are getting below 10. :tongue:


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

No.

Ten items were sort of true; the one that was probably most true was the complex-inner-life one. I'm INTP.

My INFP brother scored much higher when I assessed him with the child's test.

Also, this test seems to be stuck between two definitions of sensitive: the emotional definition and the S vs. N one. The child's definition seems to be more emotional, while the other seems to be Sensory.


----------



## ABC123DoReMi (Jan 24, 2011)

You have indicated that 4 of the items are true of you. I'm an ISTP, and i answered yes to the bright lights, hunger/focus, [Literature] teachers seeing me as sensitive (guess they havent heard of 'reserved') and soemthing else.


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)

I checked almost all of it lol...


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

I come close as I scored a 13 as an ISTJ. Mostly has to do with not being too fond of change in my environment. I am quite sensitive to pain (mostly physical) as well.


----------



## Space Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

I would say yes with or without the test. Extreme introvert here. Test results were low tho.


> You have indicated that 11 of the items are true of you.


I used to be more sensitive when i was younger. I have gained much control/balance but i still experience it on and off. Not in the emo/'cry a lot' sense. This is entirely different. An upset person affects me, especially if they're someone i care about. I try/do my very best to detach but it doesn't entirely work. I can't watch innocent people suffer or be in distress. If there are any depressing/emotional movies/stories, i wouldn't want to watch it.
I wonder why i'm an NT. It is interesting to note however that of all the NT's, we scored the highest...
Must be Ni...

There is another quiz like this one, which i scored highly.
http://healing.about.com/library/quiz/hsp/blhspquiz.htm

So i took it again and ugh.. i hate my results lol


> You answered 9 items out of 10 Yes.
> 
> Your score is 90%. You are a natural born empath.


yeah w/e


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

nevermind.......


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Answered 22 as "true". Am an INTP.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I got 15 and I'm an INFP~


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

I answered yes to 6 and that was stretching it. 

The perks of being oblivious.


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

Enfp
I only had 11/27


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh God! I don't like these kind of questions:
"Do you have a rich complex inner life?"
No words can describe how much I hate them!!!
I just see them and I immediately get a desperate desire to kill somebody
OH! I loathe them with every piece of my mind, heart and spirit

However, I don't think I'm a HSP (I don't even know my MBTI)


----------



## Adnan Syed (Jun 26, 2012)

INTJ and 25 questions are true


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm not HSP and am INFP...lol...I like noisy enviroments...hell I need music to function during the day PPPPP crazy music like MSI.


----------



## Vicissitude (Jun 3, 2012)

INFP

I got 18/27.


----------



## Anemone (Apr 26, 2012)

19, infp


----------



## SillyMcGoose (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmm. Can you be intuitive and not be sensitive? 

Either way, yes. xNTP. 

p.s. I'm afraid of the dark.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

The test didn't give me a score for some reason, but I ticked eight of the boxes.

I'd call myself sensitive in the sense that I'm very aware of what's going on around me, but insensitive in the sense that it's not common for me to really care.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

INFJ... And extremely sensitive


----------



## Lex Kinast (Jul 2, 2012)

I got 20 of them for sure. If I wasn't sure about some of them, I didn't check them. I am an INTP. I am on disability for anxiety (and I was misdiagnosed for about 6 or 7 years as being bipolar because I get so hyper and overstimulated by people that I will talk a mile a minute, walk around in circles or panic and have to get away). I currently get so overstimulated by things that I can't work a normal job, but I am slowly volunteering more and more. I have a very high pain tolerance though, and seem to be completely oblivious to a lot of things that MOST people see and I like horror movies in general, as long as the plot doesn't involve torture for the sake of torture or overly graphic scenes. I spend most of my time alone because just being with people tends to overstimulate me so I am not sure about some of those. I know when I was in school as a kid I spent most of the time hiding behind the coke machine- so maybe they did think I was shy? I don't know. I can't ask them.


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

*Yes, INTP: *I scored 20.


----------



## chadoe (Jul 2, 2012)

24/27
istj


----------



## Bad name (Jul 4, 2012)

18 - infj


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

INFP, I scored 22.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

8/27 true for me.

ENTP, type 7.

-I seem to be aware of subtleties in my environment.
-I am particularly sensitive to the effects of caffeine. (in a good way, though)
-I have a rich,complex inner life.
-I am conscientious.
-I get rattled when I have a lot to do in a short amount of time.
-When people are uncomfortable in a physical environment I tend to know what needs to be done to make it more comfortable (like changing the lighting or the seating).
-I am annoyed when people try to get me to do too many things at once. (I get annoyed when anyone asks me to do anything period)
-I notice and enjoy delicate or fine scents, tastes, sounds, works of art.


----------



## fashionatty (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm an ISFP and yes, I am highly sensitive.


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

ESFJ with 12, and some of those I said were true were a bit borderline. A lot more would have been true when I was a kid.


----------



## Richard Evers (Aug 20, 2013)

INFJ and 13, but still... Most of it seems to be focused around exterior stimuli, which gives a very shallow picture of sensitivity.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I answer "yes" to everything on that HSP test. I feel like those kids that are practically allergic to air.


----------



## C. C. Scott (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh lordy I definitely relate to the HSP label, but not nearly as strongly as I identify as an INFJ.


----------



## sieni (Apr 28, 2014)

!!RANT WARNING!! Don't ruin your mood by reading this.​INTx

* *




I am easily overwhelmed by strong sensory input.
-'overwhelmed' is a strong word.

I seem to be aware of subtleties in my environment.
-yes and no

Other people’s moods affect me.
-yes. a lot. the moods can also be an illusion so therefore no and im just imagining things like restlessness on other people because i don't feel comfortable.

I tend to be very sensitive to pain.
-'very sensitive'..

I find myself needing to withdraw during busy days,into bed or into a darkened room or any place where I can have some privacy and relief from stimulation.
-busy day=headache=needing rest. depends.

I am particularly sensitive to the effects of caffeine.
-no. not particularly. i still get huge boosts of energy and lose tiredness. therefore it depends.

I am easily overwhelmed by things like bright lights, strong smells,coarse fabrics,or sirens close by.
-yes. i think i'm in less than 2% minority on this.. 'overwhelmed' is still a strong word and i could say 'no' because having migraine and losing my sight only being able to see 2 meters still doesn't prevent me from crawling around and drinking while clenching my teeth.. being alive and 'functioning'.

I have a rich,complex inner life.
-who can measure such a thing?

I am made uncomfortable by loud noises.
-yes.

I am deeply moved by the arts or music.
-i don't know what 'deeply' is for other people. depends.

My nervous system sometimes feels so frazzled that I just have to go off by myself.
-yes. else i have migraine for few days. no because i can endure that and still live.

I am conscientious.
-hard to measure. depends.

I startle easily.
-yes. but there are people who are more easily startled and seeing blood etc. does nothing to me so no.

I get rattled when I have a lot to do in a short amount of time.
-yes.

When people are uncomfortable in a physical environment I tend to know what needs to be done to make it more comfortable (like changing the lighting or the seating).
-depends. i have noticed being able to do this.

I am annoyed when people try to get me to do too many things at once.
-definitely.

I try hard to avoid making mistakes or forgetting things.
-depends.

I make a point to avoid violent movies and TV shows.
-depends.

I become unpleasantly aroused when a lot is going on around me.
-yes.

Being very hungry creates a strong reaction in me,disrupting my concentration or mood.
-it does to everyone. depends.

Changes in my life shake me up.
-depends.

I notice and enjoy delicate or fine scents, tastes, sounds, works of art.
-'enjoy' is a strong word. depends.

I find it unpleasant to have a lot going on at once.
-yes.

I make it a high priority to arrange my life to avoid upsetting or overwhelming situations.
-'high priority'? priority over what i wonder. yes. i've created my 'inner codes' to avoid them. no. i don't avoid what it neccessary.

I am bothered by intense stimuli, like loud noises or chaotic scenes.
-yes. i like chaotic scenes if they are serene. it's still yes.

When I must compete or be observed while performing a task, I become so nervous or shaky that I do much worse than I would otherwise.
-yes. 

When I was a child, my parents or teachers seemed to see me as sensitive or shy.
-yes.




8+/27 = what I would say (without lying at all with y/n questioning) to a [doctor] who tried to give me medication I don't need and could possibly make my life worse.

25-27/27= what I would say to somebody I trust and wouldn't think would have any harm on knowing.

.. annoyingly subjective and vague questioning. It felt like "support your own thoughts about being or not being HSP. We don't care.. at least much".

I consider myself being "highly sensitive person" for various reasons. No medical proof.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

ENFP. Yes, I am. Whenever I go out to long dinners with family I always take walks around the restaurant to flush myself out from everything that's going on. It says if you scored 14 you are probably highly sensitive - I scored 22. 

The one thing that I don't identify with is that I can watch violent movies, usually with no problems. I just can't handle anything rape related, suicide, or when they make the gore detailed and realistic. The more realistic, the worse. I played grand theft auto as a kid no problem though, lol. Seeing lots of blood in real life situations makes me sick to my stomach. I saw a kid have a [drug induced] seizure and he smacked his head on the concrete several times before we could get to him. And seeing all that blood sent the world spinning for me, I couldn't think clearly at all for time afterward.


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

Huh, apparently I am. I'm an ENFP, and 17 of these are true for me.


----------



## poopypoo (Aug 7, 2014)

I scored 23 and I'm an ENFP


----------



## silver skies (Aug 6, 2014)

I checked 23 boxes and I'm INFJ.

What the hell, I've never seen this before and it seems to describe me quite well


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I only scored 5 , I'm an enfp 


I am easily overwhelmed by strong sensory input.
I seem to be aware of subtleties in my environment.
*Other people’s moods affect me.*
I tend to be very sensitive to pain.
*I find myself needing to withdraw during busy days,into bed or into a darkened room or any place where I can have some privacy and relief from stimulation.*
I am particularly sensitive to the effects of caffeine.
I am easily overwhelmed by things like bright lights, strong smells,coarse fabrics,or sirens close by.
I have a rich,complex inner life.
I am made uncomfortable by loud noises.
*I am deeply moved by the arts or music.*
My nervous system sometimes feels so frazzled that I just have to go off by myself.
I am conscientious.
I startle easily.
I get rattled when I have a lot to do in a short amount of time.
When people are uncomfortable in a physical environment I tend to know what needs to be done to make it more comfortable (like changing the lighting or the seating).
*I am annoyed when people try to get me to do too many things at once.*
I try hard to avoid making mistakes or forgetting things.
I make a point to avoid violent movies and TV shows.
I become unpleasantly aroused when a lot is going on around me.
Being very hungry creates a strong reaction in me,disrupting my concentration or mood.
Changes in my life shake me up.
*I notice and enjoy delicate or fine scents, tastes, sounds, works of art.*
I find it unpleasant to have a lot going on at once.
I make it a high priority to arrange my life to avoid upsetting or overwhelming situations.
I am bothered by intense stimuli, like loud noises or chaotic scenes.
When I must compete or be observed while performing a task, I become so nervous or shaky that I do much worse than I would otherwise.
When I was a child, my parents or teachers seemed to see me as sensitive or shy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I am easily overwhelmed by strong sensory input.
I seem to be aware of subtleties in my environment.
x
Other people’s moods affect me.
*X*
I tend to be very sensitive to pain.
I find myself needing to withdraw during busy days,into bed or into a darkened room or any place where I can have some privacy and relief from stimulation.
I am particularly sensitive to the effects of caffeine.
I am easily overwhelmed by things like bright lights, strong smells,coarse fabrics,or sirens close by.
*X*
I have a rich,complex inner life.
X
I am made uncomfortable by loud noises.
x
I am deeply moved by the arts or music.
My nervous system sometimes feels so frazzled that I just have to go off by myself.
*X*
I am conscientious.
X
I startle easily.
*X*
I get rattled when I have a lot to do in a short amount of time.
When people are uncomfortable in a physical environment I tend to know what needs to be done to make it more comfortable (like changing the lighting or the seating).
*X*
I am annoyed when people try to get me to do too many things at once.
*X*
I try hard to avoid making mistakes or forgetting things.
I make a point to avoid violent movies and TV shows.
X
I become unpleasantly aroused when a lot is going on around me.
Being very hungry creates a strong reaction in me,disrupting my concentration or mood.
*X*
Changes in my life shake me up.
I notice and enjoy delicate or fine scents, tastes, sounds, works of art.
X
I find it unpleasant to have a lot going on at once.
*X*
I make it a high priority to arrange my life to avoid upsetting or overwhelming situations.
I am bothered by intense stimuli, like loud noises or chaotic scenes.
X
When I must compete or be observed while performing a task, I become so nervous or shaky that I do much worse than I would otherwise.
*X*
When I was a child, my parents or teachers seemed to see me as sensitive or shy.
 

That's 16, although there were element of some others with which I also felt some affinity.

INFP, possibly HSP


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Based upon poll results data displayed 08/07/14, 11:00 am Central Time.

Of all types self-reporting as probably not HSP (= No), 71% consider themselves of the NT temperament. Of all the NTs contributing, 58% are No.

Of those self-reporting as possibly HSP (=Yes), 65% consider themselves of the NF temperament. Of all the NFs contributing, 93% are Yes.

Within temperament comparisons:
SJ: 25% No, 75% Yes
SP: 40% No, 60% Yes
NT: 58% No, 42% Yes
NF: 7% No, 93% Yes

Of all the types reporting Yes, 48 Extraverts (12%), 346 Introverts (88%)
Of all the types reporting Yes, 160 Judgers (41%), 234 Perceivers (59%)
Of all the types reporting Yes, 102 Thinkers (26%), 292 Feelers (74%)
Of all the types reporting Yes, 55 Sensors (14%), 339 Intuitors (86%)

Intuitors: 28% No, 72% Yes
Sensors: 33% No, 67% Yes
Data regarding E/I and J/P preferences was not captured regarding No results.

Introverts appear to be much more likely to take the self-assessment and report themselves as HSP.

NTs appear to be the only temperament less likely to take the self-assessment and report themselves as HSP, but not drastically so (roughly 6:4 split).


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

Well, these results are not surprising at all XD


----------



## melogna (Jul 26, 2014)

INFJ here - I checked off 20.


----------



## dexysmidnight (Dec 4, 2014)

INFJ, 21/27. I've done this test (and others) before and consider myself to be a HSP. 

*I am easily overwhelmed by strong sensory input.*
I seem to be aware of subtleties in my environment.
*Other people’s moods affect me.*
I tend to be very sensitive to pain.
*I find myself needing to withdraw during busy days,into bed or into a darkened room or any place where I can have some privacy and relief from stimulation.*
*I am particularly sensitive to the effects of caffeine.*
*I am easily overwhelmed by things like bright lights, strong smells,coarse fabrics,or sirens close by.*
*I have a rich,complex inner life.*
*I am made uncomfortable by loud noises.*
*I am deeply moved by the arts or music.*
*My nervous system sometimes feels so frazzled that I just have to go off by myself.*
*I am conscientious.*
*I startle easily.
I get rattled when I have a lot to do in a short amount of time.*
When people are uncomfortable in a physical environment I tend to know what needs to be done to make it more comfortable (like changing the lighting or the seating).
* I am annoyed when people try to get me to do too many things at once.
I try hard to avoid making mistakes or forgetting things.*
I make a point to avoid violent movies and TV shows.
*I become unpleasantly aroused when a lot is going on around me.
Being very hungry creates a strong reaction in me,disrupting my concentration or mood.
Changes in my life shake me up.*
I notice and enjoy delicate or fine scents, tastes, sounds, works of art.
*I find it unpleasant to have a lot going on at once.*
I make it a high priority to arrange my life to avoid upsetting or overwhelming situations.
* I am bothered by intense stimuli, like loud noises or chaotic scenes.*
* When I must compete or be observed while performing a task, I become so nervous or shaky that I do much worse than I would otherwise.
When I was a child, my parents or teachers seemed to see me as sensitive or shy.*


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Yeah... I don't think there are many T-type HSPs. No surprise that INFs would test yes the most XD


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

23 yep, I'm INFP


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

4, I'm an enfp - guess not much


----------



## SweetTsubaki (Dec 8, 2014)

18/27 intp


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

10. Unknown type. MBTI has typed me as such chronologically: ENFP, INTJ, ENTJ, ISTJ/ISTP. Mostly typed as INTJ.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

My aunt is adamant that I'm an empath. I'm such an asshole to people though, so I doubt it.


----------



## lumostartarus (Apr 1, 2014)

14
Former INFP


----------

